Ask HN: What's your daily fitness routine? - leonagano
======
mstaoru
Every Tue/Thu/Sat after waking up I drink a strong black coffee and eat 6-8
eggs omelet with cheese. Read news, catch up with the Internet for 40-60 min.
Then do a lifting routine for 60-80 min. I follow a slightly modified SL5x5 +
Greyskull LP system (can't bench heavy with my dislocated shoulder).

I think lifting is great for gamification, every time you try to increase a
little bit (Greyskull advocates for "partial plates" which are sets of plates
of 0.5-2 lb that let you increase very slightly). Looking at charts over time
feels great, and when you plateau or have to deload because of sickness or
skips, you know what you did wrong, and you get back to it.

For cardio mostly every day I bike to/from work, about 50 min or so each way
at moderate speed.

------
hackermailman
I do bodyweight exercises, using the book 'The Supple Leopard' as guide on how
to do pull ups/chin ups/push ups/dips/rows/squats/hanging leg raises properly.
I had to buy a tall bar to do this, which is difficult as almost every
freestanding bar sold is too short to lock out your legs during pull ups if
you're over 6'.

Generally I get up very early and do 35 mins on a stationary bike with
intervals of sprinting. I don't do this for fitness reasons as getting your
heart rate up for 30+ mins in the morning, at least for me, leads to better
concentration when I'm working as in better focus to do hard mental tasks.
After the bike I do all the above bodyweight exercises, usually 3 sets of as
many reps as I can, holding as long as possible on the failure rep. Saturday I
mix it up by going to a gym and doing weight training. Sunday I don't do
anything except recently I'll do hikes and swimming because it's the summer. I
used to go to the gym every morning but replaced it with bodyweight exercises
because of time reasons. They're much harder to do as well, took me weeks to
be able to do proper pull ups and hanging leg raises.

You can do this by buying dip bars for dips and rows, and building or buying
any tall freestanding bar for everything else. If I lived near a public pool
opened early in the morning I would swim instead of using the bike.

------
dontJudge
Not a daily thing. I do the "Rite of Passage" workout from the book "Enter the
Kettlebell". Lots 1 arm military presses, cleans, and pullups.

It uses a rep scheme called "ladders". Ladders allow you to sneak in a high
number of reps overall, even using heavy weights. Plenty of rest between sets.
On the heavy day you end up doing 75 clean/press with heavy weight per arm.
And 75 pullups. I never realized there was so many reps until i actually added
it all up.

------
Antoninus
I do [https://stronglifts.com/5x5/](https://stronglifts.com/5x5/) but I do 75%
of weight of my max so I can train everyday. I mix in running or rowing to
finish off the workout.

~~~
kotrunga
upvotes for stronglifts!

------
TurboHaskal
I train every other day. Wake up early in the morning and have a fasted walk
to the gym (~30 minutes) during which I may or not drink a black coffee.
During training I have a peptopro shake with some easily digested carbs and
creatine.

My routine is a modified DoggCrapp where I perform myo-reps after the three
heavy sets. I've found it's a nice way to add volume without taxing the
nervous system. The volume is needed so I can eat more tasty carbs.

I avoid cardio and simply make use of long walks to keep my <10% bodyfat in
check.

My diet is high carb, moderate protein and fat.

------
fourmii
Every morning, I meditate for 20 mins. Then for Mon-Wed-Fri, I run to the gym
(about 2kms) and back for a 30 minute workout. For Tues-Thurs, I run 4kms.

On at least one weekend day, I get up early and hit the skatepark for a skate
before all the kids and better skaters get there.

On the 3 weekdays I work in an office, I bike in (5kms)...

The one thing I've come to rely on, aside from the physical benefits is that
all the early mornings give me a running start to tackle the day ahead,
whether it's work or the kids routine...

------
ryanchants
4/days a week, 531 Boring But Big. This week I start adding in Couch25k. And
one or two days a week, I like to do kettlebell swings or barbell complexes
for some conditioning work.

Unfortunately, I waited until I was obese to start any of this, so I'm not
seeing the physical effects as far I would like. However, I'm down about 10
pounds for the year. While not great, it's better than the trend up in the
last few years.

~~~
iends
Seems like a lot of effort without much improvement. Have you considered
counting calories in addition to the work you are doing?

~~~
ryanchants
I have. It's always the hardest part, and I understand it's what I need to
work on. Also, I wasn't focusing much on diet early, because I was just
establishing the fitness habit. Now I'm turning more towards the diet side.

~~~
jakobegger
I was also a bit disappointed how getting active (running 15km per week) did
not result in losing any weight at all.

Then I've started calorie counting after readin this post 5 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17391567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17391567)

I've lost 4.5kg since then (I guess that is about 10 pounds?).

I wasn't really overweight before, but it's the first time my girlfriend said
I look good in years :)

It's also a good motivator to stay active: When I eat too much one day, I can
go run for an hour to make up for it.

The only difficult part is estimating calories in restaurants -- who knows if
that dressing contains one table spoon of olive oil or three? (Funny enough,
around here only fast food restaurants bother to provide nutrition info on
their website)

Since I prepare most meals myself, that isn't that much of an issue, though.

------
mikazec
Since I got a job I only train on monday & friday Taekwondo, before I trained
3-4 days per week since I was twelve. On the other days I go running in the
evening. I recently bought a weight vest and started to use it when I go
running or for bodyworkouts. On saturday I go out walking (~5-8km) in the city
or woods and shot pictures. In the summer months usually sunday is "bike day".

------
hardsoftnfloppy
At bare minimum, 20 mins of cardio, immediately after waking up.

I have to make that the lowest of the lazy bar, and do it first thing in the
morning. Otherwise the percentage chance of it not getting done for the day
increases to at least 86.7%

First is best, that way I can at least revisit the idea of weightlifting
later, and then still feel somewhat good about myself when I lay down to go to
sleep at night, having not worked out.

------
parliament32
Weekdays: Cardio first thing in the morning, fasted, right after waking up --
I alternate between 2k swim and 5k run. In the evenings, alternate strength
training (mostly bodyweight stuff with some dumbbell work) and rock climbing.

Weekends I usually take one day off and do some multi-hour activity on the
other day. Hiking, snowshoeing, kayaking, that sort of thing.

------
estilos
I walk 8-10km a day and swim 1km 3 times a week. In the winter I add in yoga
or cycling and reduce the walking a bit cause it rains.

I don't do any gym weights atm, but I'm currently renovating a house, so I end
up spending one day a week carting building material around.

------
fractalwrench
The most important part of my routine is calorie tracking everything I eat,
and walking out of the office to get a healthy lunch. In terms of exercise, I
try and fit in 3-4 runs (30-60 mins) a week, and one long bike ride at the
weekend (2-3 hours).

------
k0t0n0
Morning walking for 20m + 30 pushups and body weight squats. if I feel like
running I will run for whatever feels comfortable. but I skip pushups and
squats that day.

after work, I hit the gym. I follow mostly PPL split.

calories 2000 to 2500.

------
toifiz
\- 2 days a week I do indoor bouldering during about 1.5 hours per session

\- 2 other days a week I do 30 min of bodyweight workout on rings : 5 min
plank (front + sides) then dips/rows/push-ups/pull-ups

------
sethammons
I try to follow Ben Bergeron programming. Google it, his daily email is free.
I used to do it 5 days a week, but am now down to 2. I really need to get it
back to at least 4 days a week.

------
seekingcharlie
Wake up, black coffee, and 1 hour of a push/pull/legs split, 6 days per week.
30 mins cycling on my stationary bike at home watching netflix, 3 days per
week.

------
fturco
I track calories for everything I eat. Moreover I do 25-30 minutes of jogging
daily. When it rains I do 5 kilometers with my stationary bike instead.

------
sadema
40 mins biking for commuting to/from work.

Workout at the city gym about 4 times a week. Currently doing a PPL routine
with 4 x 8-10 (sets x reps)

------
leonagano
\- Gym 3 days a week (High Intensity and weight)

\- Walk around 5kms/day

